# Steam Wand mod



## Debbie (Jun 24, 2012)

I plan on changing the original wand on my Classic, as I've read good things about the rancilio change.

Will this one do the trick?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-Steam-Tube-Conversion-Kit-/320913294040?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item4ab7ec42d8

Thanks,

Debbie


----------



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yup! Absolutely.


----------



## matt- (Apr 21, 2012)

This is cheaper- I have one on mine-

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/419/rancilio-frothing-arm-2008-version-fits-gaggia-classic/c52a00e5e3ee2f1d65966cd65f84c0fa


----------



## Debbie (Jun 24, 2012)

This was an easy mod: the current wand nut was loose, so I didn't even need a spanner to undo it. Taking the existing nut off the Gaggis wand wasn't too hard after tapping the bend with a hammer. I've yet to actually try the new wand as I don't have milk in my drinks, so this will be a weekend job.


----------



## Debbie (Jun 24, 2012)

Ended up having a quick play with the wand today, just to check it out. Is it normal to be so darned noisy? I could hardly hear myself think and gave up.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I haven't noticed the noise, don't think mine was any noisier than the original. What sort of noise is it?


----------



## Debbie (Jun 24, 2012)

It sounded like a high pitched shreak. I've used it again since, and it wasn't nearly as bad, but still a lot louder than my old Gaggia classic (with original wand).


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Is the noise present when you plunge the steam wand deep into the milk? if so completely normal. The noise should dissipate when you bring the wand tip towards the surface and start incorporating air to make microfoam, you should then have a sort of "shoosh, shoosh" noise going on. Someone may have a better onomatopoeiac word to describe the sound.


----------



## Bridgepointer (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't open your steam up in your milk without purging excess moisture out of your newly modded Rancillio Sylvia steam wand first. Once your wand is throwing out mostly steam, turn it off quickly and then open it up again on the surface of the milk and then dip it in to create your vortex. This should eliminate the scream. Happy stretching!


----------



## bdt (Sep 13, 2011)

I did this mod a few nights ago and have noticed the same thing re the noise. Am amazed at how much more powerful the new wand seems though. Like a different machine.

Is taking a wee bit of getting used to but I'll persevere


----------

